# Ohio winter weather forcast 2010



## STREETGLIDE (Aug 20, 2009)

Winter 2009-2010 outlook
alac storm detection center middleton wi
alac weather service madison/middleton wi
148 pm cdt sun october 11 2009


...the outlook for the 2009-2010 winter season...


Snow:

Near normal...becoming slightly below normal snowfall amounts.



Temperature:

Above normal temperatures for the season are expected.


Synopsis:

An el nino year looks to take place...calling for slightly below normal precipitation patterns and above normal temperatures. This would be a big change from last year. However...equal chances for precipitation patters are shown for the december 2009 period. Will have to watch this pattern. Toward jan/feb 2010...the below normal section starts to creep se-ward from the ohio river valley...into the wrn great lakes. This may bring a period of below normal precip for the latter part of the winter season. By march 2010 the equal chance areas moves back over the region for the precip patterns. 

Temperatures should start out slightly below normal for december 2009...but by jan/feb below normal gradiant moves directly overhead on wisconsin. Should look for patterns of mild temps in the winter compared to usual seasonal normals. Above normal temps also look to hang on for march 2010 and possibly april 2010 before droping back to equal chances.


----------



## WeDoSnowplowing (Nov 9, 2009)

How far is that from Newton Falls Ohio, 44444?


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

I hope they are wrong..


----------



## MahonLawnCare (Nov 18, 2007)

Those forecasts are bullsh%t....i've seen 100% chance of rain this summer and praying it rains and we get not one drop...if they can't predict what it's going to do on the actual day how the heck do they know months in advance..i wish i was a meteorologist...your wrong 99% of the time and still cash your check..what a joke


----------



## WeDoSnowplowing (Nov 9, 2009)

Weather Forecast | Weather Maps | Weather Radar | Hurricane Center


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

show-n-go;860255 said:


> I hope they are wrong..


Not me..............


----------



## bcofdayton (Nov 26, 2009)

mahonlawncare;869618 said:


> those forecasts are bullsh%t....i've seen 100% chance of rain this summer and praying it rains and we get not one drop...if they can't predict what it's going to do on the actual day how the heck do they know months in advance..i wish i was a meteorologist...your wrong 99% of the time and still cash your check..what a joke


lol ditto!!


----------

